# باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته !!!!



## Dona Nabil (26 مارس 2010)

*من الأسباب التي تمنع تقديم الشكر عدم تذكرنا لإحسانات الله. فإن داود النبي يذكر نفسه بهذه الأمور في مزموره: باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته .
ان بحثنا وفكرنا جيداً سنجد الكثير والكثير فى حياتنا اشياء تستحق ان  نرفع يدنا كل يوم بالشكر للرب .. على سبيل المثال يجب ان نشكره على قدراتنا وطاقاتنا ومواهبنا فهى نعم تستحق كل الشكر وتستحق الاهتمام بها والعمل على تنميتها وعدم اهمالها.
 حتى  النسيان فى حياتنا نعمه تستحق الشكر  فجميل ان ينسى الإنسان الإساءات التى توجه إليه وذلك حتى لا يدخل الحقد إلى قلبه ويفقد سلامه .
حتى التجربه يجب ان نشكر الرب على سماحه لمرورنا بها  فان الله كأب حنون لايتخلى عن أولاده و سماحه بالتجربة لايعنى مطلقا أنه قد رفضهم بل هو يسمح بالتجربة لمنفعتهم ويكون معهم ويسندهم بيده الحصينة .
اكثر ما يبعدنا عن الله ويلهينا عن تقديم الشكر المستحق له عندما نكون فى حالة الخطية فينفصل القلب عن الله فإن صارت محبته للعالم كاملة يكون أنفصاله عن الله كاملاً 
تحياتى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## youhnna (26 مارس 2010)

*طبعا دونا ينبغى ان نشكر ابونا السماوى
على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
شكراااااااا للموضوع الروحى الجميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 مارس 2010)

*أولا : كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه


ثانيا : شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا

لازم نشكر ربنا

سلام الرب يسوع
​*


----------



## jojo_angelic (26 مارس 2010)

باركي الرب يانفسي اللهــم ربي ماأكبـــرك
        ماأكثر أعمالك أيها الرب أن الارض منها مملوءة


         موضوع رائــــــــــــــع شكراااااااااا للآخت دونا نبيــل


----------



## +Coptic+ (26 مارس 2010)

*تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ. 
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *طبعا دونا ينبغى ان نشكر ابونا السماوى
> على كل حال وفى كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
> شكراااااااا للموضوع الروحى الجميل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​*









[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أولا : كل سنه وحضرتك طيبه
> 
> 
> ثانيا : شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> باركي الرب يانفسي اللهــم ربي ماأكبـــرك
> ماأكثر أعمالك أيها الرب أن الارض منها مملوءة
> 
> 
> موضوع رائــــــــــــــع شكراااااااااا للآخت دونا نبيــل








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *تسالونيكي 1 الأصحاح 5 العدد 18 اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ.
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*








[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## bent almalk (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا ليك شكرا ليك  يا فادينا

شكرا على كل حال 

موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك فى اسم يسوع​*


----------



## سور (2 يونيو 2010)

انا بحب كمان نشكر ربنا اننا اتولدنا مسيحين 
نعمه كبيره لانقدرها
ميررررسى جدا دونا تامل روعه روعه جدا
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2010)

ان الله يحبنا  كثيراً 

ولديه خطة مدهشة لحياتنا

لذا وجب علينا ان نشكره في

 كل حين وكل مناسبة مهما كانت

شكرا دونا لموضوعك الرائع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

bent almalk قال:


> *شكرا ليك شكرا ليك  يا فادينا
> 
> شكرا على كل حال
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

سور قال:


> انا بحب كمان نشكر ربنا اننا اتولدنا مسيحين
> نعمه كبيره لانقدرها
> ميررررسى جدا دونا تامل روعه روعه جدا
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ان الله يحبنا  كثيراً
> 
> ولديه خطة مدهشة لحياتنا
> 
> ...


----------

